# My new Penn State Lathe.



## Grumpy

Sounds good value for the price Karson as long as you can put up with a few minor design faults.


----------



## lew

Don't you just love it when you have to buy a new tool to complete a project!

I imagine after the kitchen project, the Mrs. didn't complain too much about the purchase.

Lew


----------



## Dusty56

Newbie here …Karson , what is a ball bearing steady rest please ?


----------



## CorporalWilly

I saw one at Sears and it is about that price range and looks to be pretty nice. Try going to this web site and let me know what you think. I would not be making any canes for myself.  Take care buddy. http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00990247000P?mv=rr


----------



## Karson

Richard. The Jet lathe has a 24 point indexing pin. The design looks similiar. It does not have the extension, nor does it have variable speed. That version at Penn state is around $200.00. I believe that I have the hollow headstock so you could drill through the headstock to put a hole in the end of the wood. The jet states that it has a hollow tailstock. I don't know if I have that.


----------



## Karson

Dusty: It is a rest that holds long pieces of wood from flexing in the middle when using lathe tools. It's purpose is to stabalize the wood so that it is turned truely round.


----------



## boboswin

Nice chioce Karson.
I have always had a good feeling about Penn State stuff.

I'm sure you will put it to the test soon.

Good luck with the steady rest . You need one for thos long slender pieces.

Bob


----------



## itsme_timd

Nice review Karson, I have this lathe as well and I noticed a few 'quirks' about it. I don't have experience with others so I chalked it up to operator fault! Glad to see your opinion on this one, too.


----------



## bake

Karson, after nearly a year would you buy this one again?
Bake


----------



## Russel

I don't know about Karson, but I bought my lathe from Penn State about the same time and I have nothing negative to say about it or Penn State. From my perspective, they're products are good and they are a great company to do business with.


----------



## Karson

The lathe has been great. No problems other thatn what i identified is the review.


----------



## Dusty56

Thanks for the steady rest info , my friend …Did you ever get your belt from them ?


----------



## Karson

I've not complained to readjust their memory. So to answer you question. No.


----------



## clieb91

Karson, My current Lathe seems like it is beginning to have some issues and I just looked at Penn States Lathes. Just curious as to how this one is still holding up for you. My budget is pretty tight and I really only turn pens and other 7mm projects so I was thinking about downsizing anyway. 
Thanks, hope all is well with you and the family.

CtL


----------



## Karson

I probably only have 3-4 hours on it. So I haven't had any problems.

I need to make some pepper grinders when the shop warms up.


----------



## clieb91

Thanks Karson. Looking forward to it warming up around here soon.

CtL


----------

